# Ariens pro 28 vs. pro 32



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

Im looking at upgrading from my 24" Aries Home Depot special to a professional series. I was going to buy as wide as possible do to the fact that I don't need to get through gates and it will be used for my driveway only. After going to two Arians dealers, both are telling me that the pro 28 is better than the pro 32 since it has the same size motor but takes in 4 inches less of snow. I don't know if this is true or if it's do to the fact that they have a ton of pro 28's and hardly any pro 32's. Can some one help me with this depiction. Thanks.


----------

